# killer shrimp?



## glenn (21 Jan 2009)

in my 60litre comunity aquarium i have a freshwater shrimp(one angel,5 glass cats,small plec) given to my by a friend when he broke his tank, and a couple of days ago i found one of my glass catfish dead  ...(could be the angel you say) thats what i thought until i seen that the glass cat was untouched apart from a missing head and some pretty prescise v cuts in the pelvic fin.  
im not shure on the type of shrimp but i think its a freshwater shrimp...but he is pretty well equiped-about 3" long, razor running down his head,a nice set of pincers and two 5" antennas which i beleive he feels the fish with at night to catch them.





is this usual for a shrimp to kill?
i feed him and the plec an algae wafer every night,blood worm every other night and catfish pellets occasionaly.
thanks in advance.


----------



## mr. luke (21 Jan 2009)

Macrobrachium rosenbergii
id take a pop at this ^^^^^
if it is this, it can grow very large and will predate on fish.
Are you looking to be rid of him


----------



## glenn (22 Jan 2009)

i am now because i just woke up and again found another one of my glass cats dead  
and im pretty shure its not my angel fish :?


----------



## Goodygumdrops (22 Jan 2009)

God,he's quite evil looking,isn't he?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2009)

Rubber band its pincers!! haha might be the shrimp killing them. Although glass catfish are very temperamental with other fish in the tank, they like to "stand still" in the same spot for ages and if there are other fish moving them from one place to another they might get stressed out. I used to have these long time ago.


----------



## mr. luke (22 Jan 2009)

if it is Macrobrachium rosenbergii, then there is a darn good chance it is the fault of these,
many macros would kill slow moving fish like glass cats anyway


----------

